# Vista, Bluescreen, Page fault in nonpaged area



## Schaelle (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

seit gestern Abend bekomme ich immer einen Bluescreen für ein paar Sekunden "Page fault in nonpaged area". Man kann ihn zu kurz sehen um mehr zu lesen. Dies passiert immer kurz nach dem der PC fertig gebootet hat.

Wenn ich im abgesicherten Modus starte, stürzt er nicht ab.

Info: Stunde bevor dies passierte gab es davor ein Auto-Update von Vista.

Google meinte es könnte an folgenden Dingen liegen:
A- Kaputter RAM, dann würde er doch nicht problemlos im abgesicherten Modus laufen oder?
B- Festplatte CHKDSK Fehler, teste ich gerade mit dem "Windows Memory Diagnotics Tool".
C- Antiviren Tool Fehler, habe Kasper Internet Security 09
D- Beschädigte System Dienste - noch nicht getestet

Ich denke es wird an B oder D liegen. Andere Ideen oder Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## BlackSilencer (19. September 2008)

Schaelle am 19.09.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> seit gestern Abend bekomme ich immer einen Bluescreen für ein paar Sekunden "Page fault in nonpaged area". Man kann ihn zu kurz sehen um mehr zu lesen. Dies passiert immer kurz nach dem der PC fertig gebootet hat.
> 
> ...



Es ist vermutlich Antwort: C

Starte im abgesicherten Modus und nutze die Repairfunktion von Kaspersky AV, oder deinstallier das Ganze mal.

Bitte schreib hinterher obs geholfen hat, ich muss nachher das Gleiche machen. 

Siehe auch: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=461&tid=7180229&x=8


----------



## Schaelle (19. September 2008)

BlackSilencer am 19.09.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vermutlich Antwort: C
> 
> Starte im abgesicherten Modus und nutze die Repairfunktion von Kaspersky AV, oder deinstallier das Ganze mal.
> 
> ...



Es scheint als hättest du Recht. Habe erstmal nur die Autostart von KIS rausgenommen und normal gestartet. Die 5 Minuten die es jetzt läuft kam der Bluescreen nicht. Werde jetzt mal KIS neu drauf installieren, mal schaun obs funktioniert.

Danke auf jeden Fall erstmal.


----------



## Schaelle (19. September 2008)

So, hab grad mal die Repair-Funktion bemüht. Jetzt scheint es wieder zu funktionieren.


----------

